# Do you think my cellophane HM will turn marble?



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all! I've been looking at pictures of cellophane bettas, which I'm assuming Shadowfax is. I've noticed he's getting darker markings where it used to be more of a 'smudge' of grey when I first got him. Now it's darkening into a black (healthy looking of course!) He's also growing in some grey scales here and there.

Those of you that have experience with coloration changes, what do you think? I'm very curious. (Before finding this forum I haven't really had any bettas drastically change colors!)





















Day 1


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

It could be marbling but it also almost looks a bit like he's turning into a betta with butterfly colouring.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! either way he goes will be awesome. I've never had a fish do that, and saw some drastic changes in cellophane bettas in a post on here. Having noticed he is getting darker colorations, I was just curious 

*excited to see what he will end up looking like*


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My cello girl is finally starting to gain colors too. She was clear with no coloring a month ago, now she had red starting on her fins and face  Your boy is gorgeous. He'll probably always be changing patterns


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think his colouring would be described as marble already. Possibly grizzled but I don't know how they define that colour-wise. 

I've found most of my marbles turned solid eventually. One of them has turned from a colour similar to your male, to bright orange with a black edge around the caudal fin. 

I would probably expect your guy to get a bit darker as he ages.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He's definitely not a cello.
Grizzle is due to marble genes so basically it's the same. He will chage over his lifetime.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> He's definitely not a cello.
> Grizzle is due to marble genes so basically it's the same. He will chage over his lifetime.


Thanks for the confirmation!  Grizzled or not, he has an awesome personality and is starting to develop an interesting coloration.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Tappy4me said:


> Thanks for the confirmation!  Grizzled or not, he has an awesome personality and is starting to develop an interesting coloration.


MVI_0350.MOV - YouTube <- Link to a video of him on Youtube where you can see his colors better.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I love marbles that start off light colored like him. It's a fun surprise as to what colors will appear over time! But yes, definitely a marble as confirmed by vilmarisv already


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

monroe0704 said:


> I love marbles that start off light colored like him. It's a fun surprise as to what colors will appear over time! But yes, definitely a marble as confirmed by vilmarisv already


Awesome :-D I'm so excited. I got him for his personality (not that he isn't pretty, but he wasn't the flashiest guy around!) and unknowingly got a surprise! I never knew fish could change colors like these guys!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh he's going to be so interesting! Often these "cello" bettas change colors their whole life, providing for quite an interesting little betta boy.


----------

